# Official and common use names for aa c-dilute self colours



## MojoMouse (Apr 20, 2012)

Could someone help with the names of c-diluted black based self mice? It gets confusing as many are called by different names, depending on the country and/or club. I'm mainly interested in the UK (National Mouse Club) terms, but also other European names and US names, where these are different. It seems like it would be handy to have a list as a reference.

I've started with a list of the c-dilute combinations. Feel free to add if I've missed any. Just black based self mice here to start with, as I'll compile a genotype list for c-diluted agouti and yellow/fawn mice next. Next to the genotype I've put the names we use in Australia, NSW, (but these vary from state to state and club to club so they're not useful). If someone could help, just copy the genotype list and put the correct (NMC) name next to it.

(I've included names such as siamese and himalayan which are world wide standards just for completeness of the list as a reference.)

For aa B* D* P* :


*C** Black 
*cch cch* Havana
*cch ce* Mock chocolate (dark)
*cch ch* Burmese 
*cch c* Mock chocolate
*ce ce* Beige/coffee
*ce ch* Colourpoint beige
*ce c* Bone
*ch ch* Siamese
*chc* Himalayan
*cc* Albino


----------



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

In the UK:

C* = black 
cch/cch = sepia, poor black (unstandardised)
cch/ce = dark mock chocolate (unstandardised)
cch/ch = Burmese (unstandardised)
cch/c = mock chocolate (unstandardised)
ce/ce = stone (unstandardised)
ce/ch = black eyed Siamese
ce/c = black eyed cream
ch/ch = ruby eyed Siamese
ch/c = Himalayan
c/c = Pink Eyed White

The unstandardised varieties don't have a 'correct' name given to them by the NMC, these are just the names by which they are most commonly known


----------



## MojoMouse (Apr 20, 2012)

Thank you! That's so useful. I'm going to use these terms from now on. 

I've heard the name Stone used a few times. Which genotype is that? Is it a US term?


----------



## Laigaie (Mar 7, 2011)

Stone is used for just about any mixed-up c-diluted mouse who doesn't meet a standard, especially if the genotype is unknown.


----------



## MojoMouse (Apr 20, 2012)

Laigaie said:


> Stone is used for just about any mixed-up c-diluted mouse who doesn't meet a standard, especially if the genotype is unknown.


I didn't know that! Very handy term. I've got quite a few Stone mice then - I'm almost sure they're cce but there is slight variation in the shades.


----------



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

In the UK stone is only used for a/a ce/ce mice. We use mock-chocolate or sepia for random brown c-dilute colours.


----------



## MojoMouse (Apr 20, 2012)

Oh, ok then. Like I said, I'm keen to use the UK standard terms because they've been around for so long, and are well established and widely understood. It's good to know how the terms are used in the US though, as well.


----------



## LUX (Mar 10, 2011)

I Denmark we often use Hiiret to help us with the genetic.
I'm just learning, but here is how we call it in Denmark, as far as I know 

c(ch)/c(e) = Mock chocolate
c(ch)/c(h) = Burmese
c(ch)/c = Stone
c(e)/c(e) = Beige
c(e)/c(h) = Colourpoint beige
c(e)/c = Bone
c(h)/c(h) = Siamese
c(h)/c = Himalayan
c/c = PEW/Albino


----------



## MojoMouse (Apr 20, 2012)

LUX said:


> I Denmark we often use Hiiret to help us with the genetic


Is hiiret from the Finnmouse site? That site is brilliant - it was my first, and best learning resource. I still go back to it and re-read sections, because as I learn more, more of it makes sense. 

Thanks for posting that list. It's very helpful and useful, because althought the mouse fancy in your area of Europe has a different tradition to the UK, it's also very old and well established, and highly respected.

I wish that the colour terms were standardised globally though! *sigh* It would make it a LOT easier on forums like this.

EDIT: I just realised you posted a link, and it is indeed the finnmouse site!


----------



## LUX (Mar 10, 2011)

MojoMouse said:


> LUX said:
> 
> 
> > I Denmark we often use Hiiret to help us with the genetic
> ...


 Yes it's Finnmouse  
Love that site!
I know an awful lot about rat genetics, so I desided to learn the mice genetics too.
The genetics are more or less the same - but the names of the colours are often very different so Finnmouse helped me alot.

I totally agree with you - it would be SO much easier :mrgreen:


----------



## MojoMouse (Apr 20, 2012)

So, where does Ivory fit into the scheme of things? Is it an unofficial name for BE Cream?


----------



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

In the UK, Ivory is the name for PEW Satin. It's called Ivory, not white, because the satin coat gives the colour a yellow tinge. I believe in the USA, Ivory is what we call black eyed cream and the European fancies call black eyed bone (a/a c/ce).


----------



## laoshu (Sep 16, 2009)

Oh ........ how I long to understand what your all talking about  :?


----------

